# Morkie



## navy (Dec 12, 2009)

I would like to know how I can go about finding a reliable breeder for a Morkie dog. Also, how do I know if a online breeder is trustworthy and not a puppy mill? We have a maltese named domino, he's been a member of our family for 14 years.
He now lives with my son who would not leave home without him.......so mom is left wanting a puppy of her own! Help!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Spoiled Maltese! To be honest with you, reputable breeders do not breed mixed breed or "designer" dogs. So anyone that you find that breeds mixed breed dogs is a breeder to stay away from. May I ask why you are wanting a Maltese/Yorkie mix? Why not another maltese or a Yorkie? They are both wonderful breeds but I don't believe there is any reason to breed them together.

If you have your heart set on a mixed breed dog and not a purebred, there are many available for adoption in shelters and rescue. You can search Petfinder.com and find many Yorkie/Maltese mixes and other Yorkie mixes and Maltese mixes


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Every dog will have health issues at sometime, but if you buy your dog from a reputable show breeder than they will be less likely to occur. Reputable breeders strive to produce health dogs. This is why breeders breed and show their dogs. A good breeder would do health test on their dogs before they breed them and on all of the puppies. This is why they charge their high prices. I can go on more about reputable breeders, but you want to buy a mix, and *no* reputable/decent breeder sells mixes for money. I absolutely love morkies(and other mix breeds) but that's just ridiculous to pay those high prices when you can get one basically free at the shelter. They are NOT going to be any healthier from a breeder, in fact, they may be in even worse health than one in a shelter. Every breed has a breed club in each country where reputable and trusted breeders are listed, but there is no such thing as a breed club for a morkie because they're not a breed. The reason people should be "breeding" is to better the "breed". Better the health, temperament, look, ect. A morkie is not a breed, so why is the person breeding them? Because they're "cute", is not a legit reason. 99.9% of dogs are "cute". Maybe they’re breeding for the money? Who knows? The thing with mixes is, you're never going to get consistency in the offspring, no two will look alike. It may be more maltese or more <strike>terror</strike> terrier. LOL 

And did you know yorkies are 36 times more likely to get a liver shunts than any other breed? That's one thing to consider and good reputable yorkie breeder will go through many test to ensure their dogs and offspring are healthy. 

Why would you spend all that money on a mixed breed when there are tons of them in shelters and rescues, big ones, and small ones, but most of them need a warm home and a loving owner. 
A friend of mine has a yorkie mix that we think is mixed with a maltese. She is 2.5 pounds and was rescued from a puppymill and she is just the cutest thing! 

So basically what I'm saying is, there is NO reputable morkie breeder, but I know there are tons in the shelter just waiting for you. Good luck with your search! '

And :Welcome 3:


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

Reliable breeders wouldn't breed a Maltese with a Yorkie for many reasons, one of them being that one cannot reliably predict what traits the resulting puppies would have. So by definition, there is no such thing is a reliable "Morkie" breeder. May as well shop the puppy mills and go for the best price since quality can't be predicted.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Please take heed to what the ladies above have told you. Presently, as of this posting there are 320,023 adoptable pets living in shelters or rescue groups. Please give one of these a second chance and a furever home before you support a puppy mill or BYB (backyard breeder) with the purchase of a designer pup.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Morkies galore in the pet shelters--and they are fully vet checked, immunized, and spayed/nuetered. Go save a special little guy or girl's life by heading over to your local shelter--they will be grateful and you will have a new best buddy! Welcome to the forum and let us know what you find--and include pics cuz we love to ogle the babies we all adopt here!!


----------

